# Avoid Demonstration Effect



## ivievei (Aug 20, 2010)

Being a student of economics I want to suggest all those who keen to shopping that they should try to maximizes there satisfaction instead of impress form demonstration effect. Although it is difficult yet its not impossible.  :roll:


----------



## carebear (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, but I don't understand what you are saying.


----------



## SoapJunkie (Aug 20, 2010)

What he is saying is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 .


----------



## carebear (Aug 20, 2010)

No, I don't think it's spam - just a non-native English speaker, methinks.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't understand, either. What does this have to do with shopping recommendations?


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 21, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> No, I don't think it's spam - just a non-native English speaker, methinks.



Well, halloween costumes don't seem to have a lot to do with soap  I guess it's another siggy spammer...


----------



## SoapJunkie (Aug 21, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Well, halloween costumes don't seem to have a lot to do with soap  I guess it's another siggy spammer...



Ding ding, we have a winner.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 21, 2010)

SoapJunkie said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the prize, I could use a laundry machine


----------



## IanT (Aug 21, 2010)

which is why the poster has 2 links to the same thing in their siggy....

s/he gets 2 backlinks every time they post (meaning theyre trying to improve google rankings.... look up SEO and blackhat... lots of info out there  )


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh...I feel really stupid now. I didn't even notice the sig. But then I'm not shopping for kids halloween costumes.


----------



## IanT (Aug 22, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Oh...I feel really stupid now. I didn't even notice the sig. But then I'm not shopping for kids halloween costumes.




lol dont worry about it... its easy to just block the siggy's out cause everyone has a bunch of links in theirs lol ya kinda tune them out after a while...


----------

